# Somebody is getting REALLY fat!!



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She is huuuuge ! And she looks so adorable ! Do you think she knows she is going to have babies ?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She is looking great and the look on her face is priceless. I can see why you are so deeply in love with this girl. 

If I hadn't already gotten my Poppy this summer I would have asked, no begged, to be on a waiting list for one of your kiddos. You do such a fabulous job raising them and they are really georgeous dogs.

I, along with everyone else here, will be anxiously awaiting birthing news.

What a wonderful New Years gift they will be!

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dechi said:


> She is huuuuge ! And she looks so adorable ! Do you think she knows she is going to have babies ?


Awww thanks. I think she knows something is up, but not sure she has a clue what it is. But I rub her tummy all the time with her looking into my eyes and say "Oh Pearly, do you have babies in there? You are going to be such a wonderful Mommy" and she just gets sappier and more melty by the second. She is too cute! Next time she will be a seasoned pro and will be like "Oh boy...here we go again!"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Viking Queen said:


> She is looking great and the look on her face is priceless. I can see why you are so deeply in love with this girl.
> 
> If I hadn't already gotten my Poppy this summer I would have asked, no begged, to be on a waiting list for one of your kiddos. You do such a fabulous job raising them and they are really georgeous dogs.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!

I hope you have Poppy for many, many years, but when you are ready for another, we will be here. I do love her with all of my heart. I posted this on FB today because I am rather emotional about my baby girl becoming a Mommy.

" I just have to tell a little about our girl Pearl. You all know I love all of our dogs, and that Quincy is my <3. But there is something so incredibly special about having a dog you have known and loved it's entire life. Pearl is so sweet that sometimes our eyes meet and I just have to slide down to the floor to hug her and thank her for being in my world. I love her so deeply that sometimes I look at her from behind and could just weep...actually sometimes I do. She is all heart and kindness, full of love and joy and good to her core. She has never chewed anything naughty, has never peed or pooped in the house, does not have an aggressive or mean spirited bone in her body. I look at her pregnant and think how is it possible that you are old enough for this to be happening. Please live to be a doddly old lady because I cannot imagine my life without you. She is like a snowball effect- she gives love purely and completely and it comes back to her ten fold making her even more loving and on it goes. I adore this little Princess and she fills my heart with love."

They are going to start 2017 on the right path that is for sure!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! She IS huge.........and it's the last week that the babies put on weight in utero and by that time she will be IMMENSE I bet!!! (Man, even now, 44 years later I can remember how uncomfortable it was) ...............OH Pearl! I do send you some big big kisses, and I know you are in very capable hands with your Mom!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> OH MY! She IS huge.........and it's the last week that the babies put on weight in utero and by that time she will be IMMENSE I bet!!! (Man, even now, 44 years later I can remember how uncomfortable it was) ...............OH Pearl! I do send you some big big kisses, and I know you are in very capable hands with your Mom!


This has been such a wonderful pregnancy, because she was so clearly pregnant there was no reason for an ultrasound or anything. Smooth sailing all the way. Yes, this next thirteen days she is going to BLOSSOM!!!! She is now eating like it is her job ! LOL!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Pearl looks pretty full. How many puppies are there? Easy, lazy, cozy days ahead for our sweetie. Gentle hugs from Houston and best wishes for an easy whelping.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She does look huge - and so sweet - no wonder your heart melts -it's that wonderful look on her face. Can't wait to hear about the babies.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am curious...you mentioned how she is eating, a lot. Do you have a special concoction that you feed her, or do you do puppy food for your expectant Mommies?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Viking Queen said:


> I am curious...you mentioned how she is eating, a lot. Do you have a special concoction that you feed her, or do you do puppy food for your expectant Mommies?


We start our Moms on puppy kibble as soon as we know they are pregnant. With loads of good stuff. Veggies, meat, rice , potatoes or pasta plus canned food. When the babies are nursing she will get that four times a day along with lots of yoghurt


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing Pearl's babies - I'm sure she'll make a wonderful Mom - so adorable.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info on the food......not eating for two, but she's eating for.....8,10 + + + ??????????? Can not imagine how hungry that would make a Mama dog.

She sounds like she's eating well to grow more fabulous Arreau babies!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

WOW! Pearly girlie is swelling with puppies. It's amazing! I think hers is the biggest puppy tummy I have seen in PF pictures yet. I guess since she didn't need a sonogram to confirm the pregnancy, you have no firm idea of how many pups she is growing in there -- if I was a betting woman, I would say a fine large litter is on the way! Very exciting.

She has such sweet expression and is such a beautiful girl -- the puppies are going to be gorgeous! I'll be watching eagerly for updates!!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Can't wait to see the puppies!  She is certainly HUGE!!!!! What a nice momma though!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Sweet, sweet, sweet girl! I will be so happy when that first baby comes out. I remember your video of Journey's first litter and your face watching her. ... 
love to your house from my house. We'll be with you in spirit.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww...she sounds like a dream dog. Your love for each other is so deep. I hope she lives a long life. How old is she now? I forget...loose track of these things. This is very exciting and I bet she will make a wonderful mother. Best wishes for an uneventful birthing.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Really looking forward to seeing what Pearl produces! I am sure the litter will be stellar. 

All the best to Pearl (and you too!).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Awwww...she sounds like a dream dog. Your love for each other is so deep. I hope she lives a long life. How old is she now? I forget...loose track of these things. This is very exciting and I bet she will make a wonderful mother. Best wishes for an uneventful birthing.


Miss Pearly Mae will be three on May 20th, 2017! Hard to believe!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree with VQ that is would be fabulous to have a lovely Pearly puppy!! It has been so much fun to watch her grow up, enter the show ring, and now to become a mom herself. Thanks for sharing with us on the PF.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

She looks so good, and huge! If I didn't have a full house I'd be right behind VQ, not only for one of your puppies, but because of how much you love and stay involved in their lives.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They are our babies. Every one takes a piece of our heart with them when they go to their new homes. And it is so rewarding when you see them a year later and they know exactly who you are and are so excited to see us. Melts my heart! I will never understand breeders who can just see them walk out the door and never give them another thought. Boggles my mind. It is a delightful way for all of us to stay firmly connected!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

I know exactly what you mean when you say "sometimes you slide down to the floor and hug her". Some times I look at Lola an I just have to cuddle her and give her some love.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I am looking forward to seeing the fabulous miss Pearl's babies soon!


----------

